# Ful trucks, watch for a report.



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Kind of short notice but we need another player to split gas for a 3 day sturgeon trip to Idaho. We leave at 5 am friday morning, make a 1 hour stop in Twin Falls, and fish from then to sunday around 11 am or so. I would guess it will cost around $35 for gas and around $20 for a 3 day license. Bait will be split however many ways. Not much more than $5 i think. We are short on rods so you will have to buy one($30 for a 13' Eagle Claw at Sportsmans, i have a reel you can borrow) or borrow a rod. We are sleeping in tents on the river and eating hot dogs and sandwiches. You can bring whatever you like, we are trying to keep it as simple as possible. It is 3 1/2 hours to the water where we will fish. The property we will be on is private(2 places that get 0 pressure) with the average fish going 6' and up to 8'. You can plan at very least hooking several fish on the trip with the potential to land a dozen or more plus fish for other species that are in there. Pictures only, they cannot be removed from the water in ID. I need serious inquiries asap so we can get the other vehicle planned. Reply here or send a pm. The first person who says yes gets the spot but you have to be committed 100% to going. It will be an experience you will never forget. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Short notice invite for Idaho 3 day sturgeon trip???*

Hey LH2, just saw you called. I'm working. I would love to join you but have a trip planned this weekend. I'll let my friend know youre going. Hes in Rexburg but may be interested. Take lots of pics!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Short notice invite for Idaho 3 day sturgeon trip???*

Man. that sounds like a dream trip to me. You shouldn't have a problem finding someone. If I had the equip. and $ I'd jump at it, but you wouldn't enjoy an This old fart anyway. My only attribute. I could share the beer. :lol: :lol: :lol: Just out of curiosity, why Twin falls and not down river from Swan falls? Distance?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Short notice invite for Idaho 3 day sturgeon trip???*



Leaky said:


> Man. that sounds like a dream trip to me. You shouldn't have a problem finding someone. If I had the equip. and $ I'd jump at it, but you wouldn't enjoy an This old fart anyway. My only attribute. I could share the beer. :lol: :lol: :lol: Just out of curiosity, why Twin falls and not down river from Swan falls? Distance?


Access is the reason along with distance. It is another hour and a half to Swan. This one hole has a lot of fish in it and can't be accessed by very many people. We have the key.
And as for finding someone, it is harder than it sounds. Last time i only got a couple interested. I am just hoping someone takes this trip with us.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Short notice invite for Idaho 3 day sturgeon trip???*

yes


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Short notice invite for Idaho 3 day sturgeon trip???*

Wow... I miss it again this year... I want to get up there and fight one of those big uglies some time but I have another trip planned already.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Short notice invite for Idaho 3 day sturgeon trip???*



orvis1 said:


> Wow... I miss it again this year... I want to get up there and fight one of those big uglies some time but I have another trip planned already.


I already talked to Zack. We'll make it work this year, this isn't the only trip this summer.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Spot has been filled. Watch for a sweet report on sunday night!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you have a full truck.
I hope you have a great trip.
Wish that I could go but not this time,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Cant wait for a report!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Cant wait for a report!


Me either! I am getting excited this morning. Every time i go up there i act like a little kid the night before christmas. It is in my blood to say the least. We will be trying to video a good majority of the fights too. Should make for a sweet post.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait for a report!
> ...


cant wait myself! i wanna try it, now you got me thinking!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You know I am down for the next trip just need to get a weekend we are both free! Can't wait to see the report with those dinosaur fish!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

koch and Orvis, there will no doubt be another trip this summer or several. I will post much the same as this post when the time comes. Next time my wife and kids will be going. They love catching them. 8)


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds cool! Good luck fellas. I totally would have been in had I read this post earlier. Looking foward to the report


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck fellas...let us know who ends up buying when they hook into the largest beast. Look'n forward to the report. Have fun and be safe!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

brody lary and remo thanks for a great weekend I had a good time thanks again and if you have room next time you go let me know im hooked and cant wait to try it again.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

ripndrag said:


> brody lary and remo thanks for a great weekend I had a good time thanks again and if you have room next time you go let me know im hooked and cant wait to try it again.


So???


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> ripndrag said:
> 
> 
> > brody lary and remo thanks for a great weekend I had a good time thanks again and if you have room next time you go let me know im hooked and cant wait to try it again.
> ...


 I will let lunkerhunter2 do the main report I didn't land one but I did manage to bust a new rod LOL I had one on for a while but it got hung in the rocks. then i high-sticked my rod and broke it


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> ripndrag said:
> 
> 
> > brody lary and remo thanks for a great weekend I had a good time thanks again and if you have room next time you go let me know im hooked and cant wait to try it again.
> ...


Be patient Kyle, good things take time. Do you have any idea how long it takes to download a 6' fish?? :lol:


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

OK times up LH, download the pics and write the report!

Your killin us!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > ripndrag said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Nice!


----------

